
IRC is dead, long live IRC - kurjam
http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/04/24/irc-is-dead-long-live-irc/
======
andypants
I work at google campus in london, an office for startups. Many weeks ago,
somebody suggested on our yammer (business social network) that we should set
up an irc channel for the people who work here.

The general response was along the lines of 'that still exists?', 'hey, I
heard windows 3.0 is being released', etc.

Shame, because I find irc to still be the best chat I've ever used. Their
response was also weird, since, you know, these are tech startups...

~~~
chadillac83
My company is much smaller than Google but still rather large and almost 100%
IT focused. We jokingly setup an internal VPN accessible IRC server a couple
years ago to share links and just have a development/sysadmin chat room. As we
started using it more we started setting up specific channels for departments
like #dev, #ops, #random, #dba. Now we use it for quick communications between
departments, trading links, sharing articles from online, discussing
technologies in an open forum, discussing infrastructure changes or proposing
changes. etc. We recently have actually configured various systems like IDS,
syslog, etc. to also dump to dedicated channels and use it as a throw away log
dumping medium. Want to keep an eye on the db logs? #dblogs want to see how
the live web cluster is doing #weblogs want to see IDS reports in real time
#idslogs.

What started as a joke has actually become a staple of company wide team
communication and systems monitoring... plus I get to slap coworkers with
trouts.

~~~
chipsy
I've determined independently that a IRC server fills a sweet spot in the
collaborative toolset. A basic IM system isn't good enough because it doesn't
have channels, it doesn't give you a shared history. Email is heavy and
induces people to spend too much time per message.

Sometimes it's good to have a light/noisy feed, and IRC is just fine for that
job.

~~~
Domenic_S
> _A basic IM system isn't good enough because it doesn't have channels, it
> doesn't give you a shared history._

Your shared history vanishes when you're off the network though. Skype has
channels, _and_ preserves history, syncing your "rooms" when you log back in.

If it were as easy to pipe machine data (syslog, notices, tweets?) into Skype
as it is to pipe it into IRC, it'd be perfect.

~~~
jlgreco
Eh, that's pretty much what BNCs or tmux/screen is for. The number of hours
that I haven't been connected to IRC in the past 10 years is probably low-
double digits. (I'm on several networks so a network outage won't knock me off
IRC entirely.)

Plus with IRC you have the assurance that it will _never_ go away. Worse case
scenario is you just write your own server and do it yourself. There is no RFC
for skype though.

------
Hawkee
I started an mIRC script site back in 1997. Young developers would email their
scripts to me and I would write a very critical review of them. I did this for
many months and the site quickly became one of the top IRC sites online. This
momentum has carried the site all the way to 2013. While mIRC script traffic
has steadily declined over the years there is still a strong community. We
still have members posting mIRC snippets to this day. While I've been working
hard to transition the site to more modern development platforms the mIRC
posts keep coming. In fact I get a little embarrassed by all the mIRC content
on the site. One thing I've noticed is that IRC is and always has been popular
among very young developers. Many mIRC scripters are in their teens and some
grow up to be professional developers. I've been watching them for 16 years
and some come back and reminisce about their old IRC scripting days. IRC has
been a major part of my life and has in many ways formed my entire development
career.

~~~
williamcotton
Hey dude! You reviewed an mIRC script I wrote around 1997. It was called
DynDNS and it was for updating your IP address with dyn.ml.org, that old
service that would give dial up users with changing IP addresses a static DNS
CNAME.

You liked it and gave it a positive review, and at 15, that was really huge
for me and kept me hungry to keep coding.

So, thanks!

~~~
Hawkee
Wow, quite a testimony. Thank you! Is this it?
<http://www.hawkee.com/view.php?file_id=205>

~~~
williamcotton
Yup, that's it! Haha, nice find.

~~~
Hawkee
That's a deprecated page. It says 2003 because I rewrote the site in PHP that
year and had no dates associated with the scripts prior to that. The download
link doesn't work anymore, but I probably still have the file on the server if
you want it.

------
ahnberg
I'm maybe an exception since I am and have "always" been heavily involved in
IRC, but IRC is still a central part of my life. My irssi session is connected
to around 120 channels on 16-or-so networks right now.

I've met my fianceé on IRC, got friends for life from all over the world
through IRC, got jobs and assignments through IRC and I almost daily solve
complex problems with the help of my community and network of friends and
contacts through IRC! I've yet to find a tool that comes even remotely close
to being as useful for me as IRC.

On QuakeNet we're regularly inviting companies to have developer chats, beta-
key giveaways, and we have partnership with events like Dreamhack, for
example.

On DALnet we've modernized our webchat (go to <http://www.dal.net> and give it
a shot if you don't have an IRC client installed) using qwebirc (originally
written for QuakeNet; but a lot of networks have chosen to use it) and also
cooperated with mibbit.com and kiwiirc.com for allowing access.

At work I also run a smaller network with around 50 colleagues more or less
actively chatting and using it on a daily basis. Digital office landscape
working very well for people both at the office, at home or spread out over
other cities.

A lot of applications, websites and services would benefit a lot by not having
to reinvent the logic of messaging again by simply writing a frontend to an
IRC server and have so so so much for free. Either on their own with an IRC
server, or by setting it up towards one of our existing networks. If someone
is interested to discuss such ideas, please just ask here or privately!

TL;DR: IRC still kicks ass! :)

~~~
atsaloli
How do you keep up with 120 channels? Doesn't stuff just scroll by? Do you
keep logs or is the chat traffic paginated? Or do you just read what's on your
screen when you switch to a certain channel? Or what IS your system for
keeping up with so many channels?

~~~
ahnberg
I have a dedicated message window on part of my screen where all private
messages aswell as notifications matching my defined hilights end up.

Other than that irssi has a pretty good activity tracker; and combined with a
script to allow me to filter out things/channels that I don't want to trigger
activity (joins, parts for example, and certain channels I just don't care as
much about). On top of this I just have a hotkey bound to "/window goto
active" that basically takes you to the windows with the highest activity and
the lowest identifier. These ones combined does most of the trick.

But its obvious I can't read and keep active track of 120 channels, often I
just briefly glance through things, if someone has lots of activity and/or
mentions of me I appear and can keep track. Except that its just manual choice
of what channel I want to use at the moment. :)

Not a perfect system, but works for me.

~~~
atsaloli
@ahnberg Thanks for sharing that!

------
oneandoneis2
I'm permanently logged in to over a dozen channels. They're all related to
some open-source project or other.

In my experience, IRC today is a godsend if you want to talk to techie types,
and largely pointless for anything else.

So it'd be no surprise to me if most of the people reading HN use IRC all the
time, whilst the majority of the rest of the world considers it dead (if it's
heard of it at all)

------
patrickod
IRC was, at least for me, one of the main reasons that I pursued tech and
started programming at a young age. A friend of mine introduced me to a local
Irish group of Linux enthusiasts/sysadmins/engineers who put up with my
foolish questions long enough for me to learn something. While some channels
are very quiet now I still find it one of the best resources when I'm
troubleshooting a problem.

~~~
luketongs
If it wasn't for one irc channel, I don't think I would have made it through
the first 2 years of programming. Didn't bother them to much (i hope), but
just to understand pointers and that at the start, with C, and other things,
really helped. 12 years on and wouldn't wanna do anything else.

~~~
Filligree
##C on freenode?

~~~
hosay123
For sharpening your axe ##C is amazing, but beginners are regularly mocked and
burned at the stake there.

> "How do I allocate a string?"

> "But what is a string?"

> "You know that thing with letters in it. Seriously how do I allocate a
> string?"

> "Sorry we don't know what a string is, you'll need to define it for us
> first"

> "OK it's a contiguous chunk of bytes in RAM"

> "Sorry C has no concept of bytes or RAM."

That kind of impractical nonsense.

~~~
jbrichter
In C, there is no stack.

------
davidw
There are a number of HN people who hang out on #startups on Freenode. It's
quite informal, rude at times, and entirely off the record.

Interesting that IRC actually predates the web. I find it very useful at
times.

------
chrissnell
This story reminds me of a funny story of how I came to learn Unix and found
my future career.

In Fall 1993, I was a freshman at Vanderbilt and I was sitting in a computer
lab, working on a CS assignment. There was an upperclassman guy sitting next
to me, chatting on IRC. I'd never seen this before but I was intrigued. I was
an avid BBSer and FidoNET sysop (LOL) and the idea of pan-Internet chat was
fascinating. I asked him how I could use this program and he showed me how to
launch the client on our school's VAX system. I was hooked and began to spend
my weekday nights at the lab, chatting on IRC.

A month or so later, I got a call from my father and he was pissed. He had
gotten a bill from the school for $800 of "computer time". As it turns out,
the school gave every student a small amount of CPU time on the CTRVAX system
to register for classes and send e-mail. I was a VMS rookie and I wasn't aware
that I had to exit the IRC program when I was finished. I'd just been closing
the telnet session and that left IRC running, eating up CPU time. It was like
a cell phone data plan: you had your quota and everything over that was very
expensive. After I got the call from my dad, I went to the people who ran the
VAX and begged them for mercy on this bill. They were merciful but suggested
that I find another system to IRC from. They suggested the Sun Microsystems
desktops in the CS lab. The Suns were great because there was always a wait to
get an open PC in this busy lab but the Suns were unpopular and always
available. I'd never used SunOS before but some guy in the lab helped me get
started with it.

These SPARCstations were very bare-bones. They had the Sun C compiler and of
course OpenView but that's about it. I didn't know anything about compiling
OSS back in 93 so I used a popular method to get a client installed. There was
a server, sci.dixie.edu, that you would telnet to:

% telnet sci.dixie.edu 1 | sh

Yeah, I actually piped the output of a telnet session to sh(1). Unthinkable
nowadays but this is how most of us got started. A few minutes of compiling
later, I was up and running with a SunOS IRC client. Over time, I learned more
about the Sun workstations and eventually because a Sun sysadmin.

I was a steady IRCer (terrapen on EFnet) until around 2003 or so, when the
juvenile politics and fighting got to be too much.

------
d0m
Everything I know about computers and software is largely due to IRC. This is
where I started to love hacking. So many great memories.. mIRC (A popular IRC
client on windows) really got me started on programming. I learned "ifs",
"for", "functions", "widget dialogs", "@window animations (and a base for game
creation!)", "sockets".

I remember once I had built a IRC-server running in my mIRC, with all the
robots (registering or protecting a channel) also from my mIRC. And then, on
top of that, I had made a custom IRC-client with custom @windows.. We were
averaging three users on my server, but oh my, that was cool at that time.

I even remember (I was very young at that time) that internet got shut down..
but I was still connected to my server. And I thought I had found a bug in
Internet ;-) Obviously, I was just connected to localhost.. but the "What!!"
moment was very funny.

~~~
Hawkee
I've been running an mIRC script site for 16 years. I wonder if you ever
posted. You'd recognize my username if you did.

~~~
d0m
This nickname indeed rings a bell. I remember going mostly on mircscripts.org
and scriptsdb.org toward the end of my time on irc. I spent most of my time on
a french server and on undernet.

------
klrr
IRC dead? I use it everyday.

IRC and Email is the only sane ways to communicate online at the moment. (In
my opinion)

~~~
grimboy
Try reading beyond the title?

~~~
rschmitty
or even reading the title, as typically "___ is dead, long live ___" doesnt
mean the ___ is dead

~~~
ward
Well, it _does_. The second part is implied to refer to a different
incarnation of it. Eg the original use "Le Roi est mort, vive le Roi!" ("The
king is dead, long live the king") refers to the previous king dying and a new
one ascending the throne.

As such, I believe the second part of the title refers to an adapting ("new")
form of IRC. As mentioned in the article, projects to add video chat support
and the likes. The old IRC is dead (well, dying at least by the looks of it),
a new adapted version is the future. [According to the article]

~~~
malexw
Ah, thank you! I came into the comments to ask what "X is dead, long live the
X" means, but you've saved me some time :)

------
shuaib
After googling, IRC is the first place I go to, to ask a question regarding
some tool/framework/language/design. Long live Freenode.

------
lucian1900
It's such a terrible protocol and a pain in the ass all the time.

Sadly, there is no other wide-spread protocol with good multi-user chat
clients. XMPP might be the best replacement, but there are almost no dedicated
multi-user chat clients and irc networks (like freenode) would have to join
the two protocols during the transition.

~~~
laumars
Having written an IRC client and several bots, I actually like the simplicity
of the protocol.

~~~
jlgreco
Yeah, the simplicity is a godsend. Lets you pump out a minimally viable
client/bot in minutes with whatever language you like, without having to mess
around with an existing framework or library.

~~~
sigil
I'll second that. For example, here's a bot that logs every channel you invite
it to...in 50 lines of shell. How big would the equivalent XMPP bot be
(libraries included)?

<https://github.com/acg/logbot/blob/master/bin/logbot.sh>

~~~
jlgreco
50 lines of _clean comprehensible_ shell code even! Written with the
traditional code-golfed style of shell scripting I bet you could half that
without even trying. ;)

------
josh2600
IRC is still the best chat system. Anyone can get up and running in seconds,
there are tons of Web GUIs and its fast as hell.

There are tons of alternatives, but none with the simple ubiquity of IRC.

------
falcolas
I have to go against the grain of my colleagues here. Our company uses IRC,
and I hate it. Our small group, on the other hand, uses primairly Skype, and
it works well for us.

IRC fails for me for a few reasons. First, I have to set up a SSH tunnel to
use it. It's inconvenient, doesn't always start & restart automatically, but
it's required because we want our communications to be private, and we're a
distributed company.

Second, I have to set up special configs just to be alerted when my name is
brought up. I can't keep up with IRC and actually get any work done, so I have
to figure out my current program's implementation of an address
book/macros/whatever in order to just be alerted when someone's trying to get
my attention. It's also another venue I have to go into and manually mark
myself as AFK (something most modern communication programs handle
automatically).

Third, its interface is arcane. I never got into IRC when I was younger (and
it was in its heyday), and so I don't have the plethora of commands at my
fingertips when I want to get something done. Opme? Couldn't tell you how to
do that, sorry. I'm sure I could learn, but for something so niche (even
within our company), it's not worth the time.

Finally, there are just better programs out there for communicating amongst
small (and not so small) groups, that don't require you to idle in a chatroom
to ensure you don't loose anything.

[EDIT] As an addendum, there's a lot of mention of IRCs utility in open
source. I can't count the number of times I've downloaded software and joined
an open source chat with dozens of people in it, just to find out that
everyone's idling, and the chances of getting a (useful) response before I
could look through the code myself are tiny.

~~~
slowpoke
I'm sorry to say this, but all issues you describe are instances of PEBKAC.

~~~
falcolas
Can you suggest a client which:

1) handles ssh tunnels for me after being configured

2) Automatically handles notifications that I'm being talked to

3) Can retrieve chatlogs from when I'm offline

4) Handles afking automatically

5) Encrypts chats between people

for the mac? It would be really useful.

~~~
jlgreco
1-4) Long-running irssi in tmux. Throw a shellscript onto your desktop that
pulls up a terminal with ssh, and runs tmux when you click it (should be just
1 line).

5) Use PGP/GPG and email if you don't trust your IRC server. If you do, just
use SSL. Since this is presumably an internal server, why wouldn't you trust
it? There are of course encryption plugins for all the major IRC clients, but
if you think you need one you are almost certainly Doing It Wrong(tm).

I don't know any Mac specific clients, not sure why you would want one.

~~~
falcolas
> Long-running irssi in tmux. Throw a shellscript onto your desktop that pulls
> up a terminal with ssh, and runs tmux when you click it (should be just 1
> line).

Which doesn't resolve issue 1 (since the server is not available outside of
127.0.0.1 on the ssh host), or issue 3 since it can't see what happened when I
was offline (though the bouncer idea is a good one, if fundamentally flawed in
that it requires its own full time connection to the IRC server). My computer
travels with me, and can not maintain a full time connection to the internet.

> There are of course encryption plugins for all the major IRC clients, but if
> you think you need one you are almost certainly Doing It Wrong(tm).

Why? Not everyone in the company needs access to client data. Why would I not
want encryption options? The marketing folks don't need to know the internal
hostnames of a client. The sales folks don't need a copy of customer chats
while troubleshooting an issue.

> not sure why you would want one

Seems like a trip into OS holy war territory that I have no desire to get
into.

~~~
jlgreco
Wait... _what?_

You can only access this IRC server from the machine it is running on... but
anyone in the company has highly priveleged access to it? But you can't run a
client on the machine itself? And why would you be running a BNC locally? Who
the hell set this system up, and do they run your mail system like this too?

There are so many PEBKACs here they are hard to count.

------
gebe
Using it daily since 13 years back (half of my life) as the sole medium for
communicating with most of my friends. First we had a channel on a public
network but now we are on our own server since 4 years back. MSN had a stint
as the way of communicating with my less tech savvy friends, it is now
replaced by Skype. IRC feels kind of impossible to replace though.

------
rbanffy
"What IRC channels are you on" is a developer interview question here.

------
meaty
This is quite interesting. Citing the reasons of the decline of IRC makes it a
more attractive prospect if you ask me now. Time to dig out irssi again :)

I was a user of IRC around 1998-2002 (I was a quakenet op) but I got lazy and
bored of the politics and switched to MSN messenger which was vastly more
popular as well.

The fundamental simplicity of IRC always rocked.

------
Aardwolf
Imho it is not that dead at all, I'm surprised how often used it is. For open
source support, but also by gamers for games.

------
lyetzz
I really attribute the existence of IRC to what I've been able to achieve in
the past few years. Since starting my own network back in 2006 when I was in
sixth grade, I've met numerous users who I've been in communication with for
years, learned how to setup and manage a Unix server, how to deal with the
occasional trolls and denial of service attacks. It even lead to me learning
how to code, as I hung out with quite a few devs. In fact, my first online
business was a result of some brainstorming on IRC.

Fortunately, for me, most of my friends that I met through IRC are my age (+/-
a year or two), which I always found to be pretty neat. The conversation is
always active for the most part, and most of the guys are in the US and UK, so
it's usually active all day. Over the years, we merged/linked with other
networks, welcomed new people, hosted channels for various open-source
projects, but just as the article states, usage has definitely declined. I can
recall back in 2009-2010 when we had servers in three continents to reduce
potential lag when things were really going well. Now, the IRCd hub and
services run comfortably on a Linode 512 without links.

Part of the reason I think we're still alive and well is because of the admins
(NetAdmins, IRCops, etc). You'll notice that on most networks, admins are
arrogant and very strict when it comes to messages per second, or banned
words/topics. As long as nothing illegal was being discussed nor transmitted,
we don't do anything. In all honestly, I can't recall the last time I used any
commands to ban, Gline, Kline, and so on. This is what contributes to a
network's longevity.

It's comforting that IRCd(s) are still being actively developed, but I would
really love to see its popularity pick back up again. It's really an amazing
tool for communication, whether it's used for collaborating with coworkers,
discussing open source projects, or even for a casual chat.

If you find yourself looking to connect and need a client, you might want to
download Textual (for OS X only, available through the Mac App Store or
Github).

------
aksx
I am 18 now and have been irc daily for the last two years (mostly open-source
dev) i knew about it for a long time but back then was a windows user so
couldnt find a good client+ didnt understand the commands. Now i have
completely shifted to Linux and cant imagine open source development without
irc.

------
timmillwood
I am currently connected to 7 channels on Freenode!

~~~
kurjam
I also use a lot of IRC. But it just seems that most of the networks are
already rather quiet. Though Freenode, galaxynet and some others, I believe,
are still growing?

------
aw3c2
I am surprised not to see mentions of SILC here.
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SILC_(protocol)>

Especially when running your own server this would be a more secure
alternative.

------
sandGorgon
here's a question - if I want to setup a company wide IRC server, which (super
easy to install) server should I go for ?

Do note that I will be hosting this on EC2, so some semblance of
authentication/security would be welcome.

~~~
contingencies
First, consider XMPP instead.

~~~
zaphar
Or do yourself a favor and don't. For casual group chat IRC blows xmpp out of
the water. Every experience I've had with xmpp group chat has been subpar and
frustrating.

~~~
contingencies
Sure, but if it's company-linked, then you can use it for event alerts,
automated contact list sharing when employees come and go, and other
interesting features. The popular clients easily integrate with single sign-on
type stuff on most platforms. You can point non-technical users at it and they
understand. IRC is not like that.

~~~
zaphar
Event alerts on IRC? Check.

Popular clients integrate with it? Check.

Single Sign on? Check.

Non-technical user? They sign in, they type, they see what others type. What's
not to understand?

The only thing you mentioned that IRC doesn't have is automated contact list
sharing.

------
bifrost
I use IRC every day, its basically one of the most useful communication
mediums for me. IRC will never die, but people will always try to change it
and fail; Its best as a simple communications medium.

------
cdcarter
One of the weirdest hold outs of IRC I know about is the collegiate academic
competition (or quizbowl) community. Serious quizbowlers across the country
still hang out in #quizbowl on Freenode every day, shooting the shit,
discussing a novel or philosophical treatise, discussing tournament
shortcomings, or just playing a round of the game, shoehorned into the IRC
ecosystem. There's a great moment when you think that you buzzed in first, but
really a netsplit is about to occur, and the moderator never even noticed you
trying!

------
jasey
As the article mentions outside of freenode and tech departments / company's
who are tech oriented IRC is dead or atleast declining.

Back in the day you could find a server to talk about your favorite band or
hobby or tv show. Meet like minded people and make friends.

Today Twitter or Google+ is probably the closest alternative but are lacking
the essence of what IRC was.

At scussion.com we are working on building realtime chat to be integrated with
these communities (interest based communities).

I would love to just have a hangout to chat about sci if or sport like IRC was
back in the day.

------
rdl
I'm also a big fan of IRC; I've probably been on EFnet since ~1993 and met a
lot of great people there.

The weird thing for me was seeing how extensively the military uses IRC (for
tactical communications relay -- various headquarters use it to relay
information about operations, and they run structured channels for different
levels of the organization). Sadly, mainly with mIRC as a client.

------
nicholassmith
I stopped using irc about 4 years ago, and came back to it a year ago. It's
like an old, faithful, trusty friend. That said, it does seem like a lot of
people have abandoned it for pastures new, but everything old and boring
becomes new and exciting again at some stage so who knows, we might see an
resurgence.

------
duuude
I stopped using IRC several years ago. There are so many features in a multi-
person chat that's lagging behind.

Jabbr (<http://www.jabbr.net>) is a good replacement for IRC, with features
such as offline history, and embedded content (for code snippets, etc.)

~~~
zxcdw
URL doesn't work. Also I consider IRC's decentralized nature to be superior,
just as it's simple protocol and established communities.

------
jpkeisala
I really would like to find good browser based IRC client that remembers me.

~~~
warp
Are you aware of <https://irccloud.com/> ?

(some of my friends use it and seem happy with it, I have not tried it
myself).

------
onedev
I absolutely love the #Python channel. For that alone I will love IRC.

------
plasma
I used IRC for 7 years at my old job, even in an office.

At my new startup we're using www.hipchat.com which is a pretty good
replacement (simpler, no IRC server to setup), and its cheap.

------
br0ke
I hope IRC isn't dead, I'm hoping to productize my replacement for cia.vc (
<http://elfga.com/notify> ) for startups

~~~
TkTech
Hey, me too :) <http://n.tkte.ch> | <http://github.com/TkTech/Notifico>.

Care to chat?

------
lowglow
I love IRC. I picked it back up after around 9 years of absence and couldn't
be happier. If you're interested, you should join freenode #startups,
#ventures, #sfhn.

------
muuh-gnu
IRC died for the same reason Usenet died: some old authoritative farts
thumping on some ancient, bizarre rules they set during their youth, some kind
of "trve" tech Islam, stopping any kind of progress and scaring away new
blood.

They could enforce that kind of bizarro rules during the time IRC and Usenet
were the only game in town, but everybody sane jumped off the moment remotely
usable alternatives (anything web based like phpbb, _shudder_ ) appeared on
the horizon.

So you cant really say that IRC and Usenet died some kind of natural death,
they were simply slowly suffocated by the deranged "get off my lawn"
incumbents.

~~~
moe
Well, except IRC isn't dead...

<http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/top10.php?year=2012>

~~~
patrickg
When I click through the years, I see its slow decay.

~~~
moe
Yes there has been some decay since 1998 (unsurprisingly), but in the past
years it's been nowhere near as dramatic as it may seem at a glance - the
charts are just difficult to compare due to the jumping scales and colors.

Freenode, for example, keeps growing steadily since 2007, many of the smaller
networks show pretty much a flatline or cross-shift in the same timeframe.

As it stands the networks still serve ~500k daily users; seems a bit early to
call it "dead".

------
codegeek
I was really into IRC 10 years ago and even though have not really been using
it lately, I was about to go back to it. Miss those 'slaps'

------
TheSmoke
IRC is the main way I communicate with my friends. I am both an IRC and
Freenode lover.

------
kayoone
i spend years on Quakenet a decade ago when i was still a gamer. Good times :)

